# Piedmont Roll Call



## ABBYS DAD (Aug 31, 2011)

Figured I would start this thread up......

Put the first Either Sex Hunt as my first choice, hope I get it.
They had the drawing at 1 today, so we should start seeing our permits soon.


----------



## Rackbuster (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah hope to get our party of nine back for the primitive hunt.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 2, 2011)

got mine in the mail today, first either sex hunt for my group


----------



## Rackbuster (Sep 3, 2011)

Got it today,we will be there Oct. 27-29.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 7, 2011)

Got picked for 2nd either sex hunt!


----------



## Sargent (Sep 7, 2011)

Nov 10-12.

Gonna be a good one!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 7, 2011)

Gonna be down there Nov 10-12 with Paymaster, Superman, Scambooger and HVAC26. Can't wait should be a good hunt.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 7, 2011)

Is everyone camping Nov 10-12?


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 7, 2011)

did the Nov 10-12 hunt fill up? i was amazed that we got picked for the first firearms hunt. figured it would be the most popular one.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 7, 2011)

Sargent said:


> Is everyone camping Nov 10-12?



Nuthin happens we will be.


----------



## BIGABOW (Sep 7, 2011)

Good Luck guys, kill a biggun'


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 8, 2011)

BIGABOW said:


> Good Luck guys, kill a biggun'



You goin this year? Need my coffee in the mornin ya know!


----------



## BIGABOW (Sep 8, 2011)

Naa, Start my New Contract Job Sunday. It will be next year..... You and the Boys Kill a Biggun' this year.


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am going on the primitive weapons hunt. I love the first hunt on Piedmont. I just don't like the seed ticks. They have gotten worse in the last few years.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 8, 2011)

BIGABOW said:


> Naa, Start my New Contract Job Sunday. It will be next year..... You and the Boys Kill a Biggun' this year.



Good luck to ya Bro. I will make my own coffee I guess.


----------



## jmcrae1 (Sep 8, 2011)

i will be there on the Nov 3-5 hunt and i cant wait!


----------



## dgr416 (Sep 12, 2011)

I got all 4 hunts.I have hunted it 20 years if any one wants to go.There are still permits for three hunts.Its an awesomke place.$50 for a hunting club is a bargan these days .


----------



## hoochfisher (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll be there 11/3-5. It'll be my first time down there. Going with my father in law, uncle in law and his buddies he goes with every year.


----------



## CharrDad (Sep 15, 2011)

First hunt for me.


----------



## hoochfisher (Sep 17, 2011)

Just got back from putting about 15 miles on my boots. Its gonna be a GOOD hunt!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 23, 2011)

Got my paid permit in my wallet. I am ready to do it!!!!!!


----------



## Rackbuster (Sep 23, 2011)

Got mine also,just waiting on 10-26 to set up camp n look around.


----------



## scambooger (Sep 24, 2011)

got my paid permit in the mail today.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 24, 2011)

scambooger said:


> got my paid permit in the mail today.



If the weather is good, it is gonna be a blast with all our group down there this year!


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 26, 2011)

got mine too, i'm actually excited about going back down this year. i took a few years off after my equipment was stolen out of the woods. vowed to never return, but it's not it's not piedmonts fault just the scumbags who were hunting next to me.


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 12, 2011)

2 more weeks this time will be sitting round fire telling lies and getting ready for day 1.Getting antsy and ready to go.


----------



## ryanrambo24 (Oct 16, 2011)

any recomended hunting zones? I here its all good but just curious if anyones had consistant luck in any particular area.


i am going for the 0ct 27-29 hunt,


----------



## Fire Eater (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll be down for the PW hunt...took me a few years to get my first kill there only because I let the does and spikes walk. Piedmont is the best public hunt in GA  ( never been to Flint River, etc.) that I have been on.

"Good spots" at Piedmont? Entire area is loaded with deer; several bigs downed close to the campsite or within 200 yds of the east-west road.


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 17, 2011)

Fire Eater I think a lot of people know that as you see vehicles lined up down that road for a mile or so after you leave campground.


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 19, 2011)

1 more week.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 20, 2011)

Good luck to you first hunt folks. Just leave us 2nd hunt folks some deer.


----------



## deer588 (Oct 27, 2011)

*piedmont today*

me and son hunted piedmont today and they killed some good bucks one 4 1/2year old monster at 2pm they  had killed 63


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the report deer588! Keep them coming!


----------



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (Oct 28, 2011)

Kill this 8 Pt Thursday Morning at Piedmont around 8 a.m.


----------



## CharrDad (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice job!
Wanna give up any secret spots to someone headed up next week


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats on the nice buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CharrDad (Oct 29, 2011)

Anybody get a total count from the ML hunt? What was the weather like down there on Friday? Lots of deer moving?
Let's hear those stories...


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 29, 2011)

Last count I had was Friday guy next to us said his was 125 and it was after lunch when he told me.My nephew in law got a small 8 Thursday morning at 9:06.Acorns were falling so it sounded like it was hailing on the ridge where i was.


----------



## ryanrambo24 (Oct 30, 2011)

friday the cold front came through with a good rain all night friday after about 10pm. sat was good and cold but windy all day not alot of deer taken sat.


----------



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (Oct 30, 2011)

Does anyone have a final count for the primitive weapons hunt?


----------



## deer588 (Oct 30, 2011)

*piedmont*

157 killed


----------



## Scrub Buck (Oct 30, 2011)

Saturday at 1230, when I checked in the count was 172.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Oct 31, 2011)

Will be headed down this Thursday evening myself. Hope to get back to my old spot where I harvested my one and only Piedmont deer. Between my brother and dad hope to at least see some. Can't wait for that Friday evening Fresh Air BBQ dinner in Jackson.


----------



## gamike (Oct 31, 2011)

*piedmont*

me and three other guys will be leaving wednesday morning..for the 1st either sex hunt..maybe we can meet up with some guys going...  good luck and be careful


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 1, 2011)

gamike said:


> me and three other guys will be leaving wednesday morning..for the 1st either sex hunt..maybe we can meet up with some guys going...  good luck and be careful



Good luck Mike Yall kill a biggun' , & tell "Pinky"(i think that's his name) no sleepin in!!


----------



## hoochfisher (Nov 1, 2011)

Heading down tomorrow AM.  

All this time I was thinking I was on the second gun hunt, but it's the first.  Got a little confused as everyone in my group has always done the second hunt. 


Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Nov 1, 2011)

good luck hoochfisher. hope. weather is looking great.



hoochfisher said:


> Heading down tomorrow AM.
> 
> All this time I was thinking I was on the second gun hunt, but it's the first.  Got a little confused as everyone in my group has always done the second hunt.
> 
> ...


----------



## CharrDad (Nov 1, 2011)

Headed down Thursday AM.  I have no idea where I'll be hunting ... I've only been to Piedmont once before, so all my scouting has been via Google maps. I hoping the crowds will be low enough on the first day to allow for a bit of scouting and settling in. I'm still looking for my first deer (yep, I'm a newbie), but I've got a good feeling about this weekend.
Good luck to all.
Stay safe.

And save one for me!


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Nov 3, 2011)

My dad got this 10pt today. I will be headed down in the morning. Good luck to everyone this weekend.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice buck! Tell him congrats for me!


----------



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (Nov 5, 2011)

Anyone get a count on the kills for this weekend hunt


----------



## KennesawLawMan (Nov 7, 2011)

When i checked out a doe on Sat @ noon the count was around 120


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Nov 7, 2011)

here is kennesawlawman skinning out his nice Piedmont doe.
i came up empty but congrats to my dad on his 10 (9) pointer and to my brother for this nice doe.


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 8, 2011)

congrats yall, thanks for the pics right there in the woods, its nice to see those woods again!


----------

